# Xenophobic attacks in South africa



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys, hope u all safe
Just wanted to have your thoughts about the recents xenophobic incidents in Durban.
Do you feel safe? Are you disappointed? Does it make any changes in your future plan?
Do you think the response of the authorities / leaders were up to expectations?
Is there hope for positive change? 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Hi guys, hope u all safe
Just wanted to have your thoughts about the recents xenophobic incidents in Durban.


Daddy said:


> Do you feel safe?


I feel safe where I stay. Actually, only if you roam around in the high density suburbs you risk being attacked and most of these people who attack you are thugs.



Daddy said:


> Are you disappointed?


In a way, yes but i am disappointed by the SA government.



Daddy said:


> Does it make any changes in your future plan?


Definitely not. We are here to stay.



Daddy said:


> Do you think the response of the authorities / leaders were up to expectations?


The authorities/leaders are the real culprits in all this. Firstly, it is one of their own who verbally attacked the foreigners and general populace will only do what their leaders ask them to do. Also, the authorities have to do their job in terms of arresting perpetrators of violence and people who do not have legal documents. Only then will these xenophobic attacks stops. 


Daddy said:


> Is there hope for positive change?


The change will only come when Department of Home Affairs start a program to determine the resident status of all the foreigners in the country. This country has people who do not have proper documentation and by law one shouldn't be in the country. I wouldn't stay in South Africa without proper documentation.


----------



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Skilled for sharing. You have a strong personnality indeed! Wish u all the best! I also stay in a safe area but I can't close my eyes on those exposed to such criminal attacks. They are our brothers ; just hoping they will be safe soon . Even an illegal immigrant has some basic human rights. It's so sad! And for us who got PRs , South Africa is our second country , and we have to be concerned about its image internationally


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

humanity just have died here, very cruel approach towards humans, I think if it would be towards dogs it would have attracted the world attention, anyhow in the situations like this, no one want to stay, plans have been changed the people already started thinking about closing their business and moving, and I think this is the most natural reaction. So it is a Good bye to South Africa.


----------



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

Dear Amirshehzad, 
Am so sorry about what you guys went through in Durban- no words to it
Please be safe and do not take any decision under emotions. This world is cruel yes, but we live in it.

My prayers to all your community in Durban


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Very sad indeed. 

I wish safety and protection to all foreigners in South Africa. The locals should be attacking the government for not providing them with the jobs they promised, not the foreigners.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

My two cents worth: foreigners have always been in some sort of unsafe situation in SA, not just now. I spent 12 years in SA and got PR in my 12th year, but when I got an opportunity to leave, I took it. I have now relocated to Canada. When I got to SA for my studies it was all roses and petals at first,then I landed in Berea, boy that dream was shattered. Before going to the shops I had to strip from all jewels and bags and phone, never ever had to do that in my home country. I am from a non english speaking country so i had to learn and master english from zero knowledge, yet I used to get weird looks or be reprimanded by south africans when i couldn't speak any "african" language. To my knowledge english is an official language in South Africa. However my polish doctor or british colleague who didn't speak any african language were never questioned...how can one learn a language if that person cannot make friends or approach those who speak the language?what used to kill me was that we would be at a restaurant and the waiters automatically speaks to us in isizulu, when I would politely ask them to repeat in english, that jovial tone would disappear so fast as if i commited a crime..smh...i'll forever be thankful to SA for my academic training and professional experience, but i'm also sad that the skills I acquired in SA will benefit another country. Change needs to begin from primary school, the curriculum has to teach SA kids about tolerance of other cultures and nations, to show them how they actually benefit from cultural exchanges from a young age rather than when they are old by holding peace marches and hashtag/facebook whatever they call it NoToXenophobia.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

dallant said:


> My two cents worth: foreigners have always been in some sort of unsafe situation in SA, not just now. I spent 12 years in SA and got PR in my 12th year, but when I got an opportunity to leave, I took it. I have now relocated to Canada. When I got to SA for my studies it was all roses and petals at first,then I landed in Berea, boy that dream was shattered. Before going to the shops I had to strip from all jewels and bags and phone, never ever had to do that in my home country. I am from a non english speaking country so i had to learn and master english from zero knowledge, yet I used to get weird looks or be reprimanded by south africans when i couldn't speak any "african" language. To my knowledge english is an official language in South Africa. However my polish doctor or british colleague who didn't speak any african language were never questioned...how can one learn a language if that person cannot make friends or approach those who speak the language?what used to kill me was that we would be at a restaurant and the waiters automatically speaks to us in isizulu, when I would politely ask them to repeat in english, that jovial tone would disappear so fast as if i commited a crime..smh...i'll forever be thankful to SA for my academic training and professional experience, but i'm also sad that the skills I acquired in SA will benefit another country. Change needs to begin from primary school, the curriculum has to teach SA kids about tolerance of other cultures and nations, to show them how they actually benefit from cultural exchanges from a young age rather than when they are old by holding peace marches and hashtag/facebook whatever they call it NoToXenophobia.


Absolutely. I coudn't have said it better.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

dallant said:


> My two cents worth: foreigners have always been in some sort of unsafe situation in SA, not just now. I spent 12 years in SA and got PR in my 12th year, but when I got an opportunity to leave, I took it. I have now relocated to Canada. When I got to SA for my studies it was all roses and petals at first,then I landed in Berea, boy that dream was shattered. Before going to the shops I had to strip from all jewels and bags and phone, never ever had to do that in my home country. I am from a non english speaking country so i had to learn and master english from zero knowledge, yet I used to get weird looks or be reprimanded by south africans when i couldn't speak any "african" language. To my knowledge english is an official language in South Africa. However my polish doctor or british colleague who didn't speak any african language were never questioned...how can one learn a language if that person cannot make friends or approach those who speak the language?what used to kill me was that we would be at a restaurant and the waiters automatically speaks to us in isizulu, when I would politely ask them to repeat in english, that jovial tone would disappear so fast as if i commited a crime..smh...i'll forever be thankful to SA for my academic training and professional experience, but i'm also sad that the skills I acquired in SA will benefit another country. Change needs to begin from primary school, the curriculum has to teach SA kids about tolerance of other cultures and nations, to show them how they actually benefit from cultural exchanges from a young age rather than when they are old by holding peace marches and hashtag/facebook whatever they call it NoToXenophobia.


Well put hey.......


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

dallant said:


> My two cents worth: foreigners have always been in some sort of unsafe situation in SA, not just now. I spent 12 years in SA and got PR in my 12th year, but when I got an opportunity to leave, I took it. I have now relocated to Canada. When I got to SA for my studies it was all roses and petals at first,then I landed in Berea, boy that dream was shattered. Before going to the shops I had to strip from all jewels and bags and phone, never ever had to do that in my home country. I am from a non english speaking country so i had to learn and master english from zero knowledge, yet I used to get weird looks or be reprimanded by south africans when i couldn't speak any "african" language. To my knowledge english is an official language in South Africa. However my polish doctor or british colleague who didn't speak any african language were never questioned...how can one learn a language if that person cannot make friends or approach those who speak the language?what used to kill me was that we would be at a restaurant and the waiters automatically speaks to us in isizulu, when I would politely ask them to repeat in english, that jovial tone would disappear so fast as if i commited a crime..smh...i'll forever be thankful to SA for my academic training and professional experience, but i'm also sad that the skills I acquired in SA will benefit another country. Change needs to begin from primary school, the curriculum has to teach SA kids about tolerance of other cultures and nations, to show them how they actually benefit from cultural exchanges from a young age rather than when they are old by holding peace marches and hashtag/facebook whatever they call it NoToXenophobia.


This is a high resolution picture of the story of our lives in SA. In a queue we pray very hard not to be served by one of us just to avoid "conflict". Terribly sad!!!


----------

